

5 types of programmers - Ainab
http://stevenbenner.com/2010/07/the-5-types-of-programmers/

======
dillon
I am an Anti-Programming Perfectionist Programmer. Why should I write code
that already exists, and has been developed on for years? I use other people's
code then fit it in perfectly with whatever I'm working on.

